# The driving school was fun!



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

The driving school was fun, the first day was dry and the second day was wet. 

Some people say you learn more in the rain… I don’t know. In the rain speeds are normally, but by acclimating to the car and the track I was running about the same speed both days. On the second day I was doing all the passing, vs. 50/50 the first day. On the second day in the rain I was driving as fast as the tires would hang on, but the first day I was learning the car and the preferred line. My instructor was truly outstanding! He flew in from some other part of the country to lead the classroom sessions, but he was also my in-car instructor. On the second day we started doing fun things. Sometimes after a pass he would have me stay off line and enter the corner (still off line), negotiate the corner while gradually working our way back to the line mid-corner. I think because he knew I knew how to drive the line, he just wanted to throw me some curve-balls. When we were clear of traffic, we did ABS tests from 90MPH. He encouraged me to do things that were just down-right scary until I accepted it was possible. One of these was to hold full throttle from turn-6 to turn-9 (up-shift to 4th gear). We also experimented with finding new lines as pudding and rivers developed on the track. All and all it was easier on the car than I expected. The engine was never spinning less than 3,500 RPM, & I almost always short-shifted each gear. It was not a race, so who cares if I may have been going 10 MPH slower than possible at the end of the straight! Also, being that is was really raining the second day; the brakes were never over worked. Okay I was probably going 15 MPH slower, because I was only using 75% brake force, I am sure my instructor was more comfortable knowing there was some margin. A key driving skill I really developed was this transition from braking to turning. I think this may pay off for ½ a sec at the autocross. The skid-pad was also a lot of fun. By the second day, I could set the tail out, and keep it there for nearly a whole lap or more. This was really getting my skid-pad instructor excited! I think he may have given me a few extra laps just to see how long I could go. He kept pointing and yelling… “Your class is watching; keep it out there for them”. Whoever thinks E30’s are hard to control… I don’t know what you are smoking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I got your message rather late last night. I look forward to hearing more about it. (Bastard...)


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm definitely signing up for the next school, which is probably next spring. Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you guys who have done it think it would be worth doing in a FWD all-season tire equipped econobox, or would it just be a waste?


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

All this driving school talk and I too, think I am going to have to get out there and participate in one.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *All this driving school talk and I too, think I am going to have to get out there and participate in one. *


I am not so sure E46's really belong out there:flipoff:

Just kidding.

I knew I was doing something wrong the first day, because I got passed by a 330i SP (MV spoke 18s) and an E46 325Ci SP. Trust me on the 2nd day in the rain... even their DSC didn't let them out pace me.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> I am not so sure E46's really belong out there:flipoff:
> 
> ...


I'll have to come out and tell you personally. When is the next one?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

This is just great...

Now there's going to be even more people applying next spring making it more difficult for any of us to be able to go :banghead:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You are getting me exited for my next track day.

I got my confirmation for the 28/29th event. I also faxed in a form for Oct 12/13, but am on the wait list. That is in Texas, so quite a drive, but worth it!

Glad you didn't use the R-comps. I really want to drive my car on a skid pad as I only did it at the Performance Center with black-ice like grip...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *Do you guys who have done it think it would be worth doing in a FWD all-season tire equipped econobox, or would it just be a waste? *


I haven't done it, so my opinion isn't worth the full two cents. However, I've been told by several of my track buddies that any car can have fun at the track. One of my friends is a recent trackhead and has gone to VIR a handful of times. He and his C5 routinely pass Accords and Civics. So you won't be the FTD that day, but I think it would still be fun to go in the GTI.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

At least for the next school, Hunter will have the same application handicap as I had this time - a whopping 2 full days of track experience. So Clyde and Blair will get priority over Hunter and I.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *Do you guys who have done it think it would be worth doing in a FWD all-season tire equipped econobox, or would it just be a waste? *


Yeah, go for it! When you get the line down you should be able to keep up a normal pace.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Holden said:


> *At least for the next school, Hunter will have the same application handicap as I had this time - a whopping 2 full days of track experience. So Clyde and Blair will get priority over Hunter and I. *





> For each event, applicants who are members of the National Capital Chapter will be grouped according to the number of NCC school days that they have attended during 2002. The groups will consist of those with 0 or 1 school day, 2 or 3 school days, and 4 or 5 school days. The Highway Safety School will not be counted. An NCC event to which an applicant has been admitted but that has not yet been held will be counted.


Maybe it will change for 2003, but for this year, it would seem like having done 2 (or more) days in 2001 would not have hindered you for a school this year.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

If you want to do schools, we need the $7 assoiciate membership in other chapters. Also, there is always the FATT (Fridays at the Track) school. http://www.bsr-inc.com/SCHEDREC.HTM

I would rather go to a BMW school.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey!

Vehicle Eligibility
1. Street cars on street tires. (No SUV's or trucks.) 
2. Roll bars are mandatory for all convertibles. 
3. _Functional factory or "pop up" roll bars are acceptable such as Porsche Boxster or BMW Z3. _
4. Driver's and passenger's seat must provide identical protection, including seat belts and roll bar padding. 
5/ SCCA legal showroom stock and IT cars.

http://www.bsr-inc.com/FATT.HTM


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

JST said:


> *Hey!
> 
> Vehicle Eligibility
> 1. Street cars on street tires. (No SUV's or trucks.)
> ...


That's for FATT. The NCC schools do not allow the convertibles.

But, YES, your car is allowed at FATT.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You should go JST!

Convertibles are fun at the track too, just don't roll it over!  

btw, seems pretty expensive for only one day :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Holden said:


> *
> 
> That's for FATT. The NCC schools do not allow the convertibles.
> 
> But, YES, your car is allowed at FATT. *


My car is indeed phat.

The NCC guys are wimps.

I'll have to do one of the FATT events next year; not sure if the weather in December makes that (open) date very attractive.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *My car is indeed phat.
> *


OT, but "phat" is now a real word according to the Oxford English Dictionary (as well as others)

http://www.oed.com/public/news/0106_2.htm


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Holden said:


> *
> 
> That's for FATT. The NCC schools do not allow the convertibles.
> 
> But, YES, your car is allowed at FATT. *


The Tidwater chapter permits convertibles. VIR is not so far away.


----------

